# New Bsnl Plans and Upgradation Of Speed



## Rockstar11 (Sep 11, 2012)

New Bsnl Plans and Upgradation Of Speed for HYDERABAD users only 1-09-2012

New Plans

1. BBG ULD 949 CS15 (Unlimited) 8 Mbps upto 35 GB, 512 Kbps beyond

*2. BBG ULD 1499 CS16 VDSL (Unlimited) 16 Mbps upto 40 GB, 4 Mbps beyond* (@1499)

3. BBG ULD 2499 CS17 VDSL (Unlimited) 24 Mbps upto 50 GB, 6 Mbps beyond


Upgradation in the bandwidth

*BB Home ULD 499 1 Mbps upto 10 GB, 256 Kbps beyond* (@499)


*BB Home Combo ULD 625 2 Mbps upto 10 GB, 512 Kbps beyond *(@625)


BB Home Combo ULD 750 2 Mbps upto 15 GB, 512 Kbps beyond

BB Home ULD 750 2 Mbps upto 15 GB, 512 Kbps beyond

BBG Combo ULD 850 4 Mbps upto 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond

BB Home Combo ULD 900 4 Mbps upto 10 GB, 512 Kbps beyond

source:

```
*docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:nJivhdezQf0J:aigetoahyd.weebly.com/uploads/1/2/1/3/12136552/circular_no_1912-13_a_16.08.2012.pdf+ULD+949&hl=en&gl=in&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiEKen6iWRMs9QMABWN0krrnO962pWsGIGPIvD7t2Rud60BSmBmBdz3cOG3h0pOHw4hP99_5pf7sPgaV7_D5d0Ra4qnEe2EVC-ch5Lvo5JHnaQJtvwrUDmS063ndQmy2ODUa3VP&sig=AHIEtbQQeQIMX7k_9G70FUMXByPj4yR3Ew
```


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

Great news! But what only for Hyderabadis  
I want BBG ULD 1499 CS16 VDSL (Unlimited) 16 Mbps upto 40 GB, 4 Mbps beyond for all India. Sounds like epic offer.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 11, 2012)

> . BBG ULD 1499 CS16 VDSL (Unlimited)
> 
> 16 Mbps upto 40 GB, 4 Mbps beyond


Seriously , This one is Awesome. , considering BSNL is such a big ISP.

4Mbps UL after FUP is like Wowww!!!!!! *_* .


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Great news! But what only for Hyderabadis
> I want BBG ULD 1499 CS16 VDSL (Unlimited) 16 Mbps upto 40 GB, 4 Mbps beyond for all India. Sounds like epic offer.



This plan, will surely be misused.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Great news! But what only for Hyderabadis
> I want BBG ULD 1499 CS16 VDSL (Unlimited) 16 Mbps upto 40 GB, 4 Mbps beyond for all India. Sounds like epic offer.



yes. @ 1499 Rs.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Sep 11, 2012)

any news about chennai


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 11, 2012)

OMG !!

Any  idea when these plans will come to Pune ? These are awesome.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 11, 2012)

I think we need to wait for India-wide launch because there is nothing on their official website : 
*www.bsnl.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/new_BB_postpaid.html


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

damn i want to settle in HYD seriously i want that @1499  badly oh no wish they could have it here why only hyd have those kinds of plans?


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> yes. @ 1499 Rs.



Is there any idea by BSNL for all india?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Is there any idea by BSNL for all india?



i dont think they will do so they have @4999 plan and @6999 plan who will buy them then?  i m dreaming


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> This plan, will surely be misused.



Dude, do you know how great other countries get in unlimited connection? Indian internet service provider are the worst in the world, they are cheating us by providing low speed connections even in 2012.



ujjwal007 said:


> i dont think they will do so they have @4999 plan and @6999 plan who will buy them then?  i m dreaming



f**k


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 11, 2012)

wow! great plan..hope they will have these plans pan india soon.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

4Mbps unlimited connection is of 15000 bucks in all India.  *t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQuS-i5xhNrzPaD_YTg2IbrtgRaXmquInmH6YfXHWYkwzSzzY8HTmdGhw


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

i m now pissed off with my @900 plan i m getting just around 800 kbps speed and sometimes even lower having this issue from 2 weeks now they promised to give 4 mbps till 8 gb i done downloding 5 gb but i just hate it now  atleast they should provide what they promised it takes around 17 hours to download that 5 gb file it should take just 3-4 hours bsnl sucks right now


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2012)

most probably a rumour nothing else.also as of 16aug 2012 chennai has only 5 exchanges with vdsl capability & connection can be given only within 1km of these exchanges.
*chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/speedcombo_web.pdf
*www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/vdsl.html

i don't think bsnl is going to give 4mbps truly unlimited/post FUP even in the next 3 years.at least not until there are 2999 1mbps UL FTTH(fiber to the home)plan or BBG UL 9000 2mbps plan.


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> i m now pissed off with my @900 plan i m getting just around 800 kbps speed and sometimes even lower having this issue from 2 weeks now they promised to give 4 mbps till 8 gb i done downloding 5 gb but i just hate it now  atleast they should provide what they promised it takes around 17 hours to download that 5 gb file it should take just 3-4 hours bsnl sucks right now



These 5-6-8 GB FUPs are just lollipops.  I use to get 8Mbps upto 30GB, 512 Kbps beyond it for unlimited till july. But from this august I start getting 3-4Mbps till 15 GB with lots of interruption in connection. 

I'm using BSNL Broadband HOME 1350 UL connection from 2 years.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 11, 2012)

rider said:


> These 5-6-8 GB FUPs are just lollipops.  I use to get 8Mbps upto 30GB, 512 Kbps beyond it for unlimited till july. But from this august I start getting 3-4Mbps till 15 GB with lots of interruption in connection.
> 
> I'm using BSNL Broadband HOME 1350 UL connection from 2 years.



yeah exactly having same issues too many interruptions in connection just want to get rid of these  having issues from august too till july i got 4 mbps till 8 gb  it looks like i have to leave bsnl now i hate these problems sometimes took ages to load a webpage have to disconnect and connect again and again sometimes ugh! hate it now


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> yeah exactly having same issues too many interruptions in connection just want to get rid of these  having issues from august too till july i got 4 mbps till 8 gb  it looks like i have to leave bsnl now i hate these problems sometimes took ages to load a webpage have to disconnect and connect again and again sometimes ugh! hate it now



Yea, I will change my plan to BB Home ULD 750. No need of 15GB FUP as 600 bucks lollipop.


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 11, 2012)

I used Beam Telecom connection in Hyderabad, and it worked just fine for me.

In Delhi, I have been using Reliance 3G - and it is worse than cr@p. Wastage of money.

Can anyone on this forum suggest reliable broadband options in Tughlakabad area?

I have heard great things about EVDO from BSNL, and its is obviously not available in Delhi. How are the MTNL plans, and how is the after sales experience with them?


----------



## raghav.suri (Sep 11, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> New Bsnl Plans and Upgradation Of Speed for HYDERABAD users only 1-09-2012
> 
> New Plans
> 
> ...



That would be a boon to the technology companies in Hyderabad.


----------



## Renny (Sep 11, 2012)

Any Hyderabad users? Feedback..?


----------



## noob (Sep 11, 2012)

I these plans SUCKS...at-least give us 1-2mbps UL with no FUP @700-1K range.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Dude, do you know how great other countries get in unlimited connection? Indian internet service provider are the worst in the world, they are cheating us by providing low speed connections even in 2012.



No countries other than India where I visited, at least once, or I know of, have 'unlimited' plans. The phrase 'unlimited data uses' work against giving out high speed plan.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 11, 2012)

Only Hydrabad Users ,.... Any News for Kolkata ???

"launch of new plans in Hyderabad TD to compete with M/s BEAM."

WTF


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 11, 2012)

Really great plans. Wish they come to Mumbai soon.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 11, 2012)

Renny said:


> Any Hyderabad users? Feedback..?



Thanks for the offer BSNL, but it is not required we have Beam telecom .


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> Thanks for the offer BSNL, but it is not required we have Beam telecom .



You guys are lucky in that way..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 11, 2012)

A confirmation is required ... otherwise most probably going to be a rumor


----------



## rider (Sep 11, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> A confirmation is required ... otherwise most probably going to be a rumor



Official BSNL Circular - *tinyurl.com/92s7vnl

Hyderabad is now become paradise of India for the internet lovers. Beam telecom and such amazing plans by BSNL


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmmm. I think I should relocate to Hyderabad


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2012)

read carefully.it is a promotional offer so again another lollypop.*also very few exchange have vdsl capability(to give an idea entire chennai has 5,see my previous post) & connection can only be given within 1km range only of these few vdsl exchanges.*its fate will be just like railtel which is available only to selected few in whitefield area of bangalore & has 2mbps UL for 1450 & 4mbps UL for 2176.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

had a torture with BSNL for 5 years.. I don't think I will go for that again


----------



## macho84 (Sep 11, 2012)

I can see in chennai my area is covered. I like 8 MPS fup 35gig later 2 mb itself a great plan


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

Mouthwatering plans!


> BB Home ULD 499 1 Mbps upto 10 GB, 256 Kbps beyond


Truly impressed & Budget fit!


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 11, 2012)

combo 625 looks good to me...
will finally shift from my insomnia inducing home 500(!@#!@$...had many sleepless nights due to this shitty plan) plan!


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> combo 625 looks good to me...
> will finally shift from my insomnia inducing home 500(!@#!@$...had many sleepless nights due to this shitty plan) plan!



2am-8am unlimited?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> combo 625 looks good to me...
> will finally shift from my insomnia inducing home 500(!@#!@$...had many sleepless nights due to this shitty plan) plan!


VDSL works only within 1KM Range of exchange.. if you are close to the exchange then you are lucky  .. else more sleepless nights to come


----------



## rajnusker (Sep 11, 2012)

BEAM is defeated by none other than BSNL! WTF! Now BEAM will do something BSNL surely won't like.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2012)

macho84 said:


> I can see in chennai my area is covered. I like 8 MPS fup 35gig later 2 mb itself a great plan


remember that you need to be within 1km of exchange & also these plans are for hyderabad only that too for 90 days as of now.no guarantee these plans will be available in other areas/cities or even in Hyd after 90 days.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 11, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmm. I think I should relocate to Hyderabad



Hyderabad emerging as the Internet city of India


----------



## Renny (Sep 11, 2012)

I think Hyderabad's telecom infra is better or Beam has forced BSNL to offer these plans thanks to competition. Bangalore being the IT capital must be offered such plans!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 11, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> combo 625 looks good to me...
> will finally shift from my insomnia inducing home 500(!@#!@$...had many sleepless nights due to this shitty plan) plan!



i am on  home combo 625 unlimited. 

hope they will Upgrad 625 2 Mbps upto 10 GB, 512 Kbps beyond  plans pan india soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 11, 2012)

When the hell will I get the upgrade? My line hasnt got to 512 kbps yet like rest of India.
I am on Uld625 combo


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Mouthwatering plans!
> 
> Truly impressed & Budget fit!



yep nice plan for low budget.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 11, 2012)

i want to shift to hyderabad too


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2012)

**** you BSNL.. Y U NO plan anything abt Rajasthan ...

and I don't want to live in this faqin Planet...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 12, 2012)

why are you worried abt Rajasthan , you're supposed to be from Liberty City .. go rob an ISP 

competition .... sigh.... All this is because of Beam.. We need a National ISP like Beam.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 12, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> All this is because of Beam.. We need a National ISP like Beam.



right..


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 12, 2012)

what so special about Hyderabad and why the f*** Beam choose that city is beyond me. 

I hope by 2020 we'll have a 4mbps unlimited plan @ affordable price.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh boy and here in Bilaspur I can't even get net connection from BSNL.


----------



## rider (Sep 12, 2012)

takemein said:


> what so special about Hyderabad and why the f*** Beam choose that city is beyond me.
> 
> I hope by 2020 we'll have a 4mbps unlimited plan @ affordable price.



In 2020 dont know how much speed would require to open web pages. Right now average american is 6.1 Mbps.

Source


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2012)

rider said:


> In 2020 dont know how much speed would require to open web pages. Right now average american is 6.1 Mbps.
> 
> Source



With the arrival of Google fiber, we can expect more *Mbps *for Americans!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy and here in Bilaspur I can't even get net connection from BSNL.



  really?

Broadband Available in Chhattisgarh Bilaspur


----------



## funskar (Sep 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Great news! But what only for Hyderabadis
> I want BBG ULD 1499 CS16 VDSL (Unlimited) 16 Mbps upto 40 GB, 4 Mbps beyond for all India. Sounds like epic offer.


Hope it is implemented for pan india..

Between last year when bsnl upgraded their bb plans ul750-850-900 etc..,, it was firstly implemented in hyderabad only after 2-3 months it was implemented pan india..
Recenlty bsnl ranked  no.1 in india broadband base by having 63.7% of market share..
So hope for the best


----------



## Neo (Sep 13, 2012)

Why is hyd so lucky ?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

funskar said:


> Recenlty bsnl ranked  no.1 in india broadband base by having 63.7% of market share..



I would like to know how many are satisfied with the service  some one should do a survey pan India

ill post a thread in here


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2012)

funskar said:


> Hope it is implemented for pan india..
> 
> Between last year when bsnl upgraded their bb plans ul750-850-900 etc..,, it was firstly implemented in hyderabad only after 2-3 months it was implemented pan india..
> Recenlty bsnl ranked  no.1 in india broadband base by having 63.7% of market share..
> So hope for the best



i agree with you..
new plans and speed upgrade pehle hyderabad mein hoti hai.. 
baad mein pure india mein hoti hai.. 
just wait and watch.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 13, 2012)

wat?...i am waiting to go home to check this...


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I would like to know how many are satisfied with the service  some one should do a survey pan India
> 
> ill post a thread in here




By service i guess mostly everybody would be satisfied ...
except the ones too far away from exchange/dslam


any by plans/tariff  offered...nobody i guess


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 13, 2012)

neo said:


> why is hyd so lucky ?



common sense, y u no so common?


----------



## rider (Sep 13, 2012)

Hyderabad is kansas city of india.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> i agree with you..
> new plans and speed upgrade pehle hyderabad mein hoti hai..
> baad mein pure india mein hoti hai..
> just wait and watch.



Ya re..
Ekre me delcho

Bsnl BB plans



RCuber said:


> I would like to know how many are satisfied with the service  some one should do a survey pan India
> 
> ill post a thread in here


Yeah.. if pan india survey is done i don't think bsnl will have more than 25% positive feedback..
But u can't imagine bsnl to rock like airtel-reliance-beam after having tons of corrupt babus in bsnl


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

^^^ I was very supportive of BSNL for couple of years.. then the line quality went down frequent disconnections, dead phone line etc.. .. and the local line man was very corrupt.. he used to ask money every time he visited to fix a issue.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^^ I was very supportive of BSNL for couple of years.. then the line quality went down frequent disconnections, dead phone line etc.. .. and the local line man was very corrupt.. he used to ask money every time he visited to fix a issue.



Whole bsnl is corrupt..
I too used to give ghoos to lineman now I repair it myself.
Here in my town bsnl wire gets broken by group of monkeys..


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

> Here in my town bsnl wire gets broken by group of monkeys..


lolz...Monkeys..!!!

Once the Anti-Piracy rule sticks to India , we will have to say no more to the Unlimited bandwidth though.  ;]
What will you download that exceeds 150GB/month or more , if not movie and videos ??


----------



## Renny (Sep 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^^ I was very supportive of BSNL for couple of years.. then the line quality went down frequent disconnections, dead phone line etc.. .. and the local line man was very corrupt.. he used to ask money every time he visited to fix a issue.



This is common, I usually tip the guy if he does some strenuous work (they expect it or they won't turn up the next time you call up).


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> lolz...Monkeys..!!!
> 
> Once the Anti-Piracy rule sticks to India , we will have to say no more to the Unlimited bandwidth though.  ;]
> What will you download that exceeds 150GB/month or more , if not movie and videos ??



Yeah.. Too many monkey out here ,,they break Telephone n cable wire often..
Anti piracy rule should kicked until india achieves 25% gdp..


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha....Thats why I said, when I was in Gujarat at my Home , they damaged and nearly took away our Tata Sky's Antenna, [although we were not sure about this , but I did saw bunch off monkeys playing with that couple of days before that incident, so I suspect the monkeys ]

^btw , Funskar any thoughts about updating the Signature , the last line where it talks about oblivion ??? [Due to Nokia WP8]


----------



## funskar (Sep 15, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Haha....Thats why I said, when I was in Gujarat at my Home , they damaged and nearly took away our Tata Sky's Antenna, [although we were not sure about this , but I did saw bunch off monkeys playing with that couple of days before that incident, so I suspect the monkeys ]
> 
> ^btw , Funskar any thoughts about updating the Signature , the last line where it talks about oblivion ??? [Due to Nokia WP8]



Here are tons of monkey after 1000 of trees cut down here at air force area..

Let bcom nokia popular again wid wp8 then.

Another good news for Hyderabad circle you guys can  buy BSNL 3G Data Card Just For Rs.500 if you r bsnl Broadband Customer.
Kolkatta/Banglore too ..
BSNL Offer 3G Data Card Just For Rs.500 to Broadband Customers


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 15, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^^ I was very supportive of BSNL for couple of years.. then the line quality went down frequent disconnections, dead phone line etc.. .. and the local line man was very corrupt.. he used to ask money every time he visited to fix a issue.



same here


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2012)

These plans will never launch pan India, in hyd this plan is to compete against beam/act, just like how in mumbai mtnl gives 1mbps UL @ 999/-


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 15, 2012)

At last , something to wait for


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 16, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> At last , something to wait for



yes


----------



## funskar (Sep 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> These plans will never launch pan India, in hyd this plan is to compete against beam/act, just like how in mumbai mtnl gives 1mbps UL @ 999/-



If you see history of Bsnl then 100% these plans are going to be implemented pan india


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2012)

funskar said:


> if you see history of bsnl then 100% these plans are going to be implemented pan india



:d :d :d


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm dying for a speed upgrade can't tolerate 512 kbps anymore. pan India implementation...... Please!


----------



## k.arzoo (Sep 17, 2012)

I am not going to upgrade my system coz i am using window7 ultimate and it really works well.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 17, 2012)

But the 949 plan is only for new BB connections...they say We can't change existing plan to it..as told by CC


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Sep 17, 2012)

Any news when this plan will be coming to other city.


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> But the 949 plan is only for new BB connections...they say We can't change existing plan to it..as told by CC



Then just disconnect your BB connection for months n apply for BB after 1month


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 17, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Any news when this plan will be coming to other city.



comming soon


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 17, 2012)

Im on ULD 750 , BSNL what are you waiting  for ? Launch it in whole India


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2012)

^They will.
But as you know BSNL ----is---- BSNL always 18~36 months as per their time scale for 1 year.
Issues of Red Tapism,Union & Association ,in House problems,Shortage of Technical Knowledge,Technical glitches,  etc...etc...


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 18, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I'm dying for a speed upgrade can't tolerate 512 kbps anymore. pan India implementation...... Please!


I am in Ul499 plan and I feel 512kbps is awesome  can't tolerate 256


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 18, 2012)

I use mtnl 999 UL plan 1 Mbps speed and i m satisfied with it.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I use mtnl 999 UL plan 1 Mbps speed and i m satisfied with it.



what is the point of this post? Are you trying to boast?


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 18, 2012)

is dere any news for upgrading 750ul plan with 512kbps unlimited to 1mbps or 768kbps unlimited??


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2012)

No and never in pan india. Not until 2015.


----------



## s.gopal (Sep 20, 2012)

I really want to take new services of BSNL broadband wireless modem that can provide me high speed of internet services…


----------

